

Clickable Consent at Risk in Internet Privacy Lawsuits  - RougeFemme
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-08/clickable-consent-at-risk-in-internet-privacy-lawsuits.html

======
salient
> Google’s global privacy lawyer, Peter Fleischer, said today in a personal
> blog post that [EU] politicians should go back to the drawing board on rules
> he said could set global privacy standards.

Wow. How about no, Google? I started noticing a trend about a year or two ago
and I realized that there may come a time when Google will be an "active
persistent threat" against the Internet, because instead of adapting to a
business model that _aligns_ with the users, they will become increasingly
more aggressive with their surveillance of users, and if say Internet users
eventually decided they want more end-to-end security and anonymity on the
web, Google would do everything in their power to _fight_ against that and
against them.

It seems that's coming sooner, rather than later. Google is already heavily
lobbying the EU and calling the data privacy bill "dead", hoping that it will
become self-fulfilling prophecy.

Google is trying to kill proper privacy laws in EU because they will make
"less" money otherwise in Europe. Well, tough luck, Google. As an European,
I'd rather not use Google than have much weaker data and privacy laws,
especially after the whole NSA thing when American companies can't be trusted
anymore anyway.

